# [OT] Dyskusja nt. nowych "gentowcow"

## piotruspan

kilka watpliwosci mam  :Smile: 

zastanawiam sie jak wlasciwie mamy traktowac tych nowych, "zielonych"

z jednej strony wypadaloby im pomoc, w koncu od tego jest to forum

a z drugiej to co robic z tymi co to nawet instrukcji nie chca przeczytac i nie przeczytaja, a zadaja beznadziejnie glupie pytania

i od razu widac ze ten system dla nich sie nie nadaje ?

moze jakies subforum dla nich, co ? czy od razu ich out na linuxforbeginners ?

a druga rzecz-kiedys jak zadalem jakies pytanie (staralem sie zeby niewiele ich bylo), to mialem pewnosc ze odpowiedzi  udzieli mi ktos naprawde doswiadczony, a teraz widze ze z odpowiedziami (na ogol watpliwej wartosci) wyrywaja sie "miesieczni" bywalcy tego forum, ktorzy zdazyli juz sobie nabic 500 postow  !?! czy oni chca guru zostac za sama ilosc tych postow czy co ? po co wyrywaja sie z odpowiedzia jak wlasciwie nic madrego do powiedzenia nie maja ?

i jeszcze: dlaczego na stronie Gentoo nie jest wolami napisane, ze nie jest to dystrybucja dla ludzi nie majacych choc odrobiny doswiadczenia z linuksem?

i dlaczego w profilu nie ma pozycji: "wiek" ? w koncu inaczej sie cos tlumaczy 12-latkowi czy 45-latkowi ?

bardzo chcialbym sie dowiedziec co o tym sadza Moderatorzy i uzytkownicy tego forum...

(no dobra, nudzilem sie troche w nocy, i tak sie jakos rozpisalem jak nigdy)

----------

## wodzik

ostatnio znalazlem cos czego bardzo potrzebowalem :D konkretnie chodzi o http://forum.pld-linux.org/index.php , bo czasem uzywam pld bo jest to chyba najleprza dystrybucja poza gentoo. chociaz musze powiedziec ze dawniej pld bylo bardziej dopieszczone. ale wracajac do tematu forum to ma pare ciekawych funkcji. np jesli ktos ci odpowie i ci pomoze mozesz kliknac na takie cos ze ci pomogl. wtedy sie robi watek w innym kolorze a koles dostaje 1 pkt w kategori pomogl. pozatym maja niezly podzial na kategorie, bo np juz na forum mandrivy maja strasznie porozbijane. tu od razu wiemy czego sie spodziewac w ktorej z kategori. moze i u nas by wydzielic cos dla poczatkujacych. jak ktos chce niech zaglada i pisze po raz setny ze mana czytaj, a jak ktos nie chce to nie. skorzystam od razu z okazji i pojade po naszym subforum, bo mam wrazenie ze mimo apeli ludzie tam nie zagladaja. wydaje mi sie ze to dziala na zasadzie ze jak problemy z sprzetem to trudne musi byc wiec nie zagladam, albo u mnie sprzet dziala bez problemu (i wychodzi ze garstka os tam luka), a na glownym jak sie widzi temat to sie juz zluka. ale to takie moje rozmyslania po ciezkim niedoborze snu ;]

----------

## piotruspan

no ladne cacko ! tak zorganizowane forum to mi sie podoba, tam maja juz wszystko o czym pisalem

polskie forum slackware tez tak ma, tylko my tak marniutko...

 / chyba tam tez zaczne zagladac i wreszcie wyprobuje tego PLD, ma nadzieje ze po dwoch latach z Gentoo to i z PLD dam sobie rade...

ale na temat: MODERATORZY ! ZADAMY ZMIAN NA FORUM !

kto za ?Last edited by piotruspan on Sat Mar 18, 2006 4:09 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Axio

W życiu każdego systemu jest taki moment w którym z systemu dla wybrańców staje się systemem dla mas. Gentoo stało się ostatnio modne, i z tego powodu ma dużo nowych użytkowników. Tylko, że niektórzy myślą, że jak wybiorą Gentoo (który zyskał sławę systemu trudnego, ale się za tą trudność odpłacającego) to staną się "chakierami" lub bardziej cool. Przyzwyczajeni do dystrybucji klikanych, zadają później głupie pytania na forum, albo równie głupie odpowiedzi. Ale cóż, należy ich edukować, to może wyrośnie z nich coś dobrego. W końcu każdy był kiedyś początkujący.

----------

## arsen

@piotruspan: i myślisz że jedno dodatkowe subforum rozwiąże problem z newbie? optymista jesteś  :Smile: . Podejżewam że i tak 90% newbie nie czuło by się tymi newbie i zadawało by pytania tam gdzie reszta. Reasumując, nie jest to takie wszystko proste jak się wydaje.

----------

## rampage7

 *arsen wrote:*   

> @piotruspan: i myślisz że jedno dodatkowe subforum rozwiąże problem z newbie? optymista jesteś . Podejżewam że i tak 90% newbie nie czuło by się tymi newbie i zadawało by pytania tam gdzie reszta. Reasumując, nie jest to takie wszystko proste jak się wydaje.

 

dokładnie tak

Moim domowym forum jest forum.pclab.pl. Ale na Linuxowy dział tam nie zaglądam nawet, bo to się mija z celem - w kółko o tym samym, ludzi znających się na rzeczy jest maks kilkanaście, a oni to pewnie tak samo jak ja się tam zbyt wiele nie udzielają.

Polskie forum Gentoo rzeczywiście ostatnio trochę zaczyna cierpieć (choć nie jest jeszcze źle) z powodu leni którzy nie zostali zmuszeni do przeczytania handbooka instalacji, którzy nie mają pojęcia że jest wprost rewelacyjna dokumentacja po polsku dla wielu składników gentoo, i którzy nie wiedzą że jest genntoo-wiki.com i funkcja search na forum i bugs.gentoo.org.

Lenistwo do potęgi. Aby to choć trochę ukrócić myślę że warto byłoby jakoś wyraźnie zakomunikować że nie życzymy sobie takich tematów - może choć część ludzi się zastanowi. Cholernie trudno jest podjąć jakieś mądre działania. Nie mam nic przeciwko nowym użytkownikom Gentoo, ale jak ich zmusić do czytania? Boję się że z tego może wyjść w efekcie taki drugi dział Linux na forum.pclab.pl [nie umniejszając nic temu forum jako całości, bo jest znakomite]

----------

## Poe

w czasie sciagania livecd/stageX powinna byc jakas funkcja automatyczna, ktora by otwierala handbooka a klawiatura powinna 'patrzec' czy gosc, ktory zasysa czyta to. jak nie to pare voltów po palcach........

a tak na powaznie. 

z Gentoo poradzi sobie kazdy, jezeli tyko troche poczyta i pomysli, nawet newbie, ale powoli tu sie zaczyna sprowadzac, ze to inni uzytkownicy mają mysleć za tych nowych, co sie im nie chce czytac handbookow, manow itp. dodanie subfora dla n00bów nic nie da, bo bedzie sie to sprowadzac do przekopiowywania poszczegolnych linkow do manow i innych doców. nie dziekuje, nie usmiecha mi sie to. jeszcze 2 lata temu jak zarejestrowalem sie na tym forum to czułem tutaj niesamowity klimat, widzialem dookola naprawdę dobrych ludzi, którzy wiedzą o co chodzi w Gentoo i nie tylko, którzy wyciągną pomocną dłoń, ale też nie podadzą odpowiedzi idealnie wprost, tylko taką by trzeba bylo jeszcze samemu pokminić. to było coś... teraz..... jest mi po prostu przykro co sie tu czasami dzieje. postcount++ idzie na calego wsrod nowych userów. postcount taki, jakiego ja nie uzbieralem przez 2 lata!.... i co im to da, ze beda mieli 38126792335978328678 postów? dostaną nowe ikonki do gadu-gadu?   :Evil or Very Mad:  IMHO nie należy zbyt pobłażać nowiutkim userom, którzy nie mają zadnego dosiwiadczenia z linuksami, tylko pokazać, ze szukanie nie boli  a i czasami wystarczy komunikaty poczytać by dowiedzieć się, co sie dzieje.... 

tyle ode mnie narazie...

pozdrawiam

Poe

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zgadzam sie, ze nie wolno poblazac ludziom, ktorym nawet sie nie chce poszukac odpowiedzi na pytania w internecie czy w dokumentacji. 

Jednak osobiscie uwazam, ze Gentoo bardzo dobrze nadaje sie dla linuksowych nowicjuszy - Gentoo jest dystrybucja cholernie edukacyjna. Jezeli ktos zainstaluje Gentoo tradycyjna metoda (bez instalatora) to podczas dnia poswieconego na instalacje, nauczy sie wiecej niz przez rok pracy z Mandriva, czy innym klikadlem.

Sadze, rowniez, ze nalezy poblazliwiej patrzec na ludzi, ktorzy czytaja dokumentacje, ale jej nie moga zrozumiec - z roznych powodow. Nie wszyscy musza znac angielski i nie wszyscy potrafia zrozumiec nawet przetlumaczonego manuala - ciagle pamietam jakie sam mialem z tym swego czasu problemy. Wiele manuali jest napisanych tak sychym, technicznym jezykiem, ze naprawde nowicjuszowi ciezko dojsc o co tak naprawde chodzi. Dopiero po pewnym czasie czlowiek sie przyzwyczaja i zaczyna lapac.

Trzeba rowniez pamietac, ze czasem, problem moze wydawac sie trywialny, ale nawet, za cholere, nie wiadomo jak zadac googlowi zapytanie - i co wtedy?

Podsumowujac:

Gentoo dla nowicjuszy? Jak najbardziej - niech sie ucza!

Tepic trzeba tylko leni, ktorzy wola tylek komus zawrocic niz poszukac. Problem nie dotyczy nowicjuszy - problem dotyczy ludzi, ktorym sie nie chce - trzeba te dwa "gatunki" rozrozniac.

Linux ma byc dla ludzi, a nie ludzie dla linuksa. Jak ktos chce - zapraszam. Im nas wiecej, tym lepiej!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rasheed

 *Poe wrote:*   

> jeszcze 2 lata temu jak zarejestrowalem sie na tym forum to czułem tutaj niesamowity klimat, widzialem dookola naprawdę dobrych ludzi, którzy wiedzą o co chodzi w Gentoo i nie tylko, którzy wyciągną pomocną dłoń, ale też nie podadzą odpowiedzi idealnie wprost, tylko taką by trzeba bylo jeszcze samemu pokminić. 

 

Teraz też tak jest, tyle, że będąc jednym z "guru" tego nie widzisz  :Wink: 

IMO sposób jest jeden - jeżeli problem był omawiany na forum lub znajduje się w dokumentacji - pouczać i dawać linki. Jeżeli ktoś się nie potrafi dostosować - ban. Proste, przyjemne i skuteczne.

----------

## psycepa

tia, cos w tym jest

ja zawsze mialem wrazenie ze gentoo jest nawet nie tyle dla elity co raczej dla ludzi ktorzy wiedza czego chca od systemu i sa gotowi poswiecic troche czasu na to zeby to osiagnac,

wszedl teraz xgl, AFAIK wersja alpha, jak znam zycie, wielu noobow zechce sobie gentoo walnac bo to zajefajnie wyglada, ale pewnie malo kto woogole sie zastanowi co to znaczy wersja alpha :/

a potem jeden blad przy kompilacji i od razu z placzem na forum, nie mowiac juz o postach typu jak sie patchuje :/

sam jestem po 3 dniu usilnych prob skompilowania xgla, dociagania roznych revisions z svna i niewiadomo czego jeszcze, po tuzinie roznorakich bledow w koncu sie pokompilowalo... czy dziala? nie wiem, zaraz sproboje, ale chodzi o to ze do gentoo trzeba miec zaciecie, jesli sie tego nie ma, to cos, go back to madriva, suckers

na noobow nie ma rady, zawsze byli i zawsze beda, ale tu naprawde nie ma znaczenia czy ktos jest noob czy nie, tu chodzi o to jakim kto jest czlowiekiem, bo nieraz widac ze ktos bedzie drazyl i sproboje kazdego mozliwego sposobu na rozwiazanie swojego problemu zanim pusci posta na forum, a nieraz widac ze koles jest len i obibok i mysli ze skoro on tego nie umie zrobic to znaczy ze my go powinnismy przeprowadzic krok po kroku i jeszcze wogole podac przepis na idealne gentoo

eh... nie pozostaje nic tylko karcic leni i odsylac do dokumentacji

a pomyslec ze kiedys czlowiek linuxa zainstalowal bazujac na 

```

man foo

```

to byly czasy...

----------

## Poe

 *rasheed wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   jeszcze 2 lata temu jak zarejestrowalem sie na tym forum to czułem tutaj niesamowity klimat, widzialem dookola naprawdę dobrych ludzi, którzy wiedzą o co chodzi w Gentoo i nie tylko, którzy wyciągną pomocną dłoń, ale też nie podadzą odpowiedzi idealnie wprost, tylko taką by trzeba bylo jeszcze samemu pokminić.  
> 
> Teraz też tak jest, tyle, że będąc jednym z "guru" tego nie widzisz 
> 
> 

 

Nie mam prawa nazywa sie 'guru' ani nikim takiego pokroju zwlaszcza w tematyce gentoo/linuksa, bo ja wbrew pozorom naprawdę nie za wiele potrafie, wiem i robię.

----------

## rampage7

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Zgadzam sie, ze nie wolno poblazac ludziom, ktorym nawet sie nie chce poszukac odpowiedzi na pytania w internecie czy w dokumentacji. 
> 
> Jednak osobiscie uwazam, ze Gentoo bardzo dobrze nadaje sie dla linuksowych nowicjuszy - Gentoo jest dystrybucja cholernie edukacyjna. Jezeli ktos zainstaluje Gentoo tradycyjna metoda (bez instalatora) to podczas dnia poswieconego na instalacje, nauczy sie wiecej niz przez rok pracy z Mandriva, czy innym klikadlem.
> 
> Sadze, rowniez, ze nalezy poblazliwiej patrzec na ludzi, ktorzy czytaja dokumentacje, ale jej nie moga zrozumiec - z roznych powodow. Nie wszyscy musza znac angielski i nie wszyscy potrafia zrozumiec nawet przetlumaczonego manuala - ciagle pamietam jakie sam mialem z tym swego czasu problemy. Wiele manuali jest napisanych tak sychym, technicznym jezykiem, ze naprawde nowicjuszowi ciezko dojsc o co tak naprawde chodzi. Dopiero po pewnym czasie czlowiek sie przyzwyczaja i zaczyna lapac.
> ...

 

Zgadzam się w 200%.

To że Gentoo jest rewelacyjne dla nowicjusza odczułem kiedyś na własnej skórze - i to dokładnie tak było w moim wypadku jak napisałeś - czytając handbooka, po roku zabawy z wtedy jeszcze mandrake, dowiedziałem się więcej w ciągu 2 dni niż przez ostatni rok.

Gentoo jest idealne na początek - przynajmniej jak się coś zainstaluje to to po prostu działa, a nie tak jak w wiekszości innych dystybucji że brakuje tego, tamtego czy jeszcze czegoś - i jak tu potem się nie zdenerwować?

Więc tak właściwie - oddzielajmy bezwstydnych żerujacych na dobroci i chęci pomocy innych leni, od ludzi którym po prostu coś nie poszło lub czegoś nie zrozumieli czytając howto czy handbook.

----------

## akroplas

A ja zapytam sie... Kiedy newbie przestaje byc newbie  :Smile:  ? Jest jakas wyrazna granica?

@Kurt Steiner: zgadzam sie w 100%. Poczatkujacy i czlowiek, ktory chce cos zrobic praca innych ludzi to rozne postawy zyciowe.

Ja sam czytalem dokumentacje dogłębnie zanim zadałem pytanie. A kilka razy okazalo sie ze moj problem jest zbyt latwy do rozwiazania zeby umiescic go w manualu. Takie cuda jak gentoo-wiki, gentoo-portage gentoo.org/doc sa nieznane przez wikszosc newbie. Narazie (dopoki instalator bedzie dzialal poprawnie na wiekszosci PCtow) to bedzie spokoj na Forum.

I jeszcze jedno co zauwazylem. Ludzie sa wychowani na takich forach typy forum.infojama.pl - zadajesz pytanie to mowia ci zebys poszukal na google, ale tez podaja ci linka z wynikami. Oni tam lubia być używani jak google???

Osobiscie tez podoba mi sie to co napisal @Poe, naprawadzanie na odpowiedz. Jezeli ktos poprostu zrobi to co jest napisane i pisze " CO dalej?" to wiemy z kim mamy do czynienia  :Sad:  . 

A... i wiekszosc newbie mysli tez ze jak oni maja jakis problem to nikt go wczesniej nie mial ;P 

No i ostatnie. Najlepsza pomoc otrzymamy "na stronie producenta" . Wiekoszosc instrukcji zawartych na forum jakiegos programu po drobnych poprawkach dziala i na gentoo. A tam otrzymamy najbardziej wyczerpujaca odpowiedz(Jezeli jej nie znajdziemy)

----------

## Poe

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> A ja zapytam sie... Kiedy newbie przestaje byc newbie  ? Jest jakas wyrazna granica?
> 
> [..]

 

plynnie sie przechodzi. kwestia wlasnej glowy. ja wciaz uwazam sie raczej za newbie.

----------

## rasheed

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Nie mam prawa nazywa sie 'guru' ani nikim takiego pokroju zwlaszcza w tematyce gentoo/linuksa, bo ja wbrew pozorom naprawdę nie za wiele potrafie, wiem i robię.

 

Heh, to taka mała dygresja  :Wink:  Upływ czasu - dlatego nie czujesz już tego klimatu co na początku. Teraz masz 900+ postów, jesteś moderatorem - wszystko stało się już.. normalne. Każdy takie coś czuje, niezależnie od forum:)

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Belliash

A ja tam napisze tak:

Lepiej pomagajcie im z tymi noobowskimi problemami niz innym z hardcorem.

ja ostatnio mialem kilka problemow z Gentoo i z tego co widze to nawet najwieksi wyjadacze z tego forum nie wiedza od ktorej strony to ugryzc (o rozwiazaniu problemu nawet nie wspominam).

----------

## rane

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> A ja zapytam sie... Kiedy newbie przestaje byc newbie  ?

 

Kiedy przeczyta http://gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/ ze zrozumieniem oraz nauczy sie sam rozwiazywac swoje problemy, bez proszenia o pomoc na forum/irc-u/ulicy/szkole/kościele

----------

## Poe

 *rasheed wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   Nie mam prawa nazywa sie 'guru' ani nikim takiego pokroju zwlaszcza w tematyce gentoo/linuksa, bo ja wbrew pozorom naprawdę nie za wiele potrafie, wiem i robię. 
> 
> Heh, to taka mała dygresja  Upływ czasu - dlatego nie czujesz już tego klimatu co na początku. Teraz masz 900+ postów, jesteś moderatorem - wszystko stało się już.. normalne. Każdy takie coś czuje, niezależnie od forum:)
> 
> Pozdrawiam!

 

klimat jest nadal, tylko inny  :Smile:  na kilku innych forach, mimo ze siedzialem sporo,to kiepsko sie czulem pomimo iz zdawalo sie ze ludzie ogolnie mnie znaja i jako tako szanują. tu jest inaczej, ale EOT, bo nie "co Poe czuje"  :Wink: 

poza tym, przewinęło sie tu pare razy zdanie nt. instalatora graficznego.... ostatnio co raz czesciej, nie tylko w tym temacie..... bynajmniej zaczyna mi sie to nie podobać i szczerze mowiac boje sie tego, jak ten GI bedzie w pelni uzywalny....

----------

## Belliash

 *rane wrote:*   

>  *akroplas wrote:*   A ja zapytam sie... Kiedy newbie przestaje byc newbie  ? 
> 
> Kiedy przeczyta http://gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/ ze zrozumieniem oraz nauczy sie sam rozwiazywac swoje problemy, bez proszenia o pomoc na forum/irc-u/ulicy/szkole/kościele

 

Kolega widze profesjonalista  :Wink: 

Zapraszam zatem do zabawy:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-442655.html => moze bedziesz w stanie to wytlumaczyc? Bo dla wiekszosci forumowiczow to sie nadaje do archiwum X  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wodzik

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> A ja zapytam sie... Kiedy newbie przestaje byc newbie :) ? Jest jakas wyrazna granica?

 

tak, w momencie gdy zacznie szukac na forum, googlach i paru innych miejscach a dopiero potem pyta. bo w sumie wiekszosc (mysle ze z 99 %) poczatkujacych byla juz gdzies omawiana.

----------

## akroplas

 *rane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kiedy przeczyta http://gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/ ze zrozumieniem oraz nauczy sie sam rozwiazywac swoje problemy, bez proszenia o pomoc na forum/irc-u/ulicy/szkole/kościele

 

Handbook przeczytany, kernel panic!'a sie nie boje[ zawsze jest stabilne jądro na bootloaderze awaryjnie(uzywam mm-sources, a gentoo mam od listopada)]. Czytam duzo dokumentacji - wole wiedziec jak rozwiazac problem zanim go bede mial. Ale raczej moje "Kiedy newbie przestaje byc newbie?" bylo takim pytaniem poł-retorycznym, tzn. odpowiedz 

@rane i

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  ja wciaz uwazam sie raczej za newbie.

 

razem rozwiazuja jest satysfakcjonujaca mnie odpowiedzia. Ale nadal mysle ze newbie przestaje byc newbie gdy zostaje developerem:) czyli nadal jestem newbie.

Dlaczego nikt jeszcze glosno nie powiedział, że gentoo to distro dla leni ??? (a moze na tym forum nie wolno tak pisac ??  :Razz: P)

Mam duzo problemow z moim gentoo, ale ogolnie dziala, problemy rozwiazuje w wolnym czasie, udoskonalam - w wolnym czasie. I tego oczekuje od mojego linuxa. Ma dzialac zawsze, na wodotryski przyjdzie czas. Na Wine nadal mi nie dzialaja instalki gier, ktore wedlug winehq.com powinny dzialac. Ale tematow tego typu na roznej masci forach jest pelno, na to tez przyjdzie odpoweidnia pora.

A

----------

## rasheed

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> Dlaczego nikt jeszcze glosno nie powiedział, że gentoo to distro dla leni?

 

Bo wszyscy o tym wiedzą - przecież jak coś nie wyjdzie to zawsze Ci na f.g.o pomogą  :Smile: 

Wniosek: jesteśmy za dobrzy!  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Zapraszam zatem do zabawy:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-442655.html => moze bedziesz w stanie to wytlumaczyc? Bo dla wiekszosci forumowiczow to sie nadaje do archiwum X 

 

czytałem pobieżnie, ale zajrzyj tam po rozwiązanie- może się wstrzeliłem ?

----------

## mirek

Tworzene dodatkowych subforum uwazam za zly pomysl. Odkad n.p. rozdzielono forum polskie na dwa dzialy to bardzo rzadko zagladam na subforum i o problemach hardware pytam na forum anglojezycznym.

Poczatkujacy uzytkownicy Gentoo zawsze beda i oby ich bylo jak najwiecej.

Ja uwazam, ze jezeli kogos irytuje zadawane pytanie to lepiej sie nie wysilac i glupio na nie nie odpowiadac. 

Forum Gentoo jest najlepszym jakie znam i kazdy znajdzie tu odpowidz na wiekszosc swoich problemow.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *rasheed wrote:*   

>  *akroplas wrote:*   Dlaczego nikt jeszcze glosno nie powiedział, że gentoo to distro dla leni? 
> 
> Bo wszyscy o tym wiedzą - przecież jak coś nie wyjdzie to zawsze Ci na f.g.o pomogą 
> 
> Wniosek: jesteśmy za dobrzy! 

 Tu nie chodzi o to, ze jestesmy za dobrzy.  :Razz:  Tu chodzi o to, ze w Gentoo wszystko dziala "automagicznie".  :Wink:  Tu poprostu wszystko dziala i jest przejrzyste - i taki powinien byc system.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> Ale nadal mysle ze newbie przestaje byc newbie gdy zostaje developerem:) czyli nadal jestem newbie

 

heh, brednie, czyli każdy user dąży by być devem? paranoja, to nie PLD.

----------

## akroplas

 *arsen wrote:*   

> heh, brednie, czyli każdy user dąży by być devem? paranoja, to nie PLD.

 

Nie chciałem, żeby to bylo czytane tak dosłownie.

Ale chodzilo mi o to ze, nie chce poprzestac na tym ze mi bedzie mi wszsytko działać ładnie, nie bede zadawal pytan na forum i powiem ze jestem zaawansowany user linuxa. A dzialac bedzie gnome, Xy i jeszcze dodatkowo ustawione ~x86. Przeciez nie o to chodzi  :Razz: . Moze nie do developera, ale rozwijac sie trzeba. Nie uzywam systemu do pracy biurowej  :Razz: ...

----------

## piotruspan

no ładną dyskusję rozpętałem  :Smile: 

czyli rozumiem, że na żadne zmiany na forum nie mam co liczyć ?

----------

## psycepa

a po co ? to nie forum jest przyczyna tego ze ludzie postepuja w taki a nie inny sposob, skoro chcesz zlikwidowac efekt nalezalo by zlikwidowac przyczyne  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Jestem newbie i otwarcie się do tego przyznaję. Powiem jak sprawa wygląda z mojej strony. 

Przeczytałem handbook'a, uzywam google itp. Niestety barczo często problem jest w tym że nie wiadomo czego szukać. Mam jakiś problem i nie umiem sobie z nim poradzić, Ostatnio IPTABLE, dla mnie rzecz całkowicie nowa, a w internecie nie mogę znaleźć jakiejś sensownej dokumentacji pisanej jezykiem zrozumiałem dla początkującego. Prawdopodobnie wiele osób ma takie problemy jak ja i stąd te pytania na forum. Pytania dla Was są banalne, dla pczątkujących nie. Ktoś tutaj wspomniał że Gentoo jest dystrybucją bardzo edukacyjną - święta prawda. Od kilku lat siedziałem na Mandrake i nauczyłem się mniej niz przez 2 miesiące z Gentoo. Uczę się przez to ze sam próbuję, szukam, czytam, ale także przez forum. Weźcie to pod uwagę.

Zakochany w Linuxie newbie....

----------

## ilny

Ja też jestem raczej początkujący i przyznam się, że kilka bezsensownych postów napisałem   :Embarassed:  jednak nawet  gdy jakies pytanie zadam to szukam tak czy inaczej dodatkowo odpowiedzi sam a nie "czatuje" na rozwiązanie. Jak już wspomniano zmiany na forum nic nie pomogą bo niby w czym w nauce czytania i szukania informacji   :Wink:  Przecież tak łatwe jest napisanie pytania i czekanie na gotową odpowiedź, to nic, że podobny temat znajduje się o dwa miejsca niżej a nawet wielki czerwony napis 

```
Najpierw zajrzyj tu
```

 by nie pomógł   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:  IMO jedna rzecz by się tylko przydała a mianowicie opcja "pomógł" wtedy choć troche byłoby widać czysty postcount++ a rzeczywistą pomoc   :Wink:   :Very Happy:  chociaż i tak wiadomo mniej więcej kto na forum zna sie na rzeczy. Troche sie rozpisalem...  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## cielak

 *Quote:*   

> a w internecie nie mogę znaleźć jakiejś sensownej dokumentacji pisanej jezykiem zrozumiałem dla początkującego

 

przyłączę sie do owego stwierdzenia, mała czytelność dokumentacji itp.

sam często  (aczkolwiek nie zawsze) odkładam jakiś problem na później, zamiast nabazgrać jakąś glupotę na forum, po to by przeszukać forum i google... IMHO dużo by dało, dla początkujących, rozbudowane HOW-TO i FAQ, z wieloma problemami, które się pojawiły na forum, może nawet jakiś wątek [PROBLEM-SOLVED] z zebranymi rozwiązanymi problemami ( problem a niżej krok po kroku rozwiązanie ) >> może gdyby ktoś kogo problem został rozwiązany był zobligowany do uczynienia takiego czegoś.

a już na wyszukiwarkę psioczyć nie będę, uczę się jej   :Laughing: 

----------

## psycepa

pomysl z 'pomogl' wydaje mi sie calkiem sensowny choc w naszych warunkach najprawdopodobniej nierealizowalny, wymagalo by to dodania kodu do calego forum, nie tylko do polskiej czesci, na co pewnie malo kto z dev-ow ma chec  :Smile: , a takiego 'postcount++' w takiej sytuacji tez nie dalo by sie uniknac bo byle kto moglby sie na forum zarejestrowac (nawet ta sama osoba pod roznymi nickami) i klikac ten przycisk pomogl' weryfikacja czegos takiego tez mijala by sie z celem, 

zauwazylem ze niektorzy oceniaja kwestie bycia lub niebycia noobem na podstawie rankingu forum, to ze ktos jest guru czy veteran nie oznacza wcale ze taki mastah w linuxie jest, wystarczy od czasu do czasu walnac posta "ja nie" i lecimy... natomiast o tym czy ktos jest noobem czy nie moim zdaniem swiadczy nie tyle sama wiedza , ale rowniez swiadomosc mozliwosci jej zdobywania, chec do tego ,rzeczywisty wysilek w to wlozony oraz ogolne podejscie do sprawy, bo ktos kto czeka an gotowa odpowiedz pomimo tego ze byc moze dostanie rozwiazanie swojego problemu od kogos innego (tym samym powiekszajac w jakis sposob swoja wiedze) nigdy w zyciu nie wyjdzie poza ramy 'pomozcie jestem idiota', z kolei ktos kto szuka odpowiedzi, googluje, przekopuje forum ta strasznie niewygodna wyszukiwarka, kombinuje jak kon pod gore to nie dosc ze w koncu dojdzie do jakiegos rozwiazania, to po drodze zdazy sie jeszcze nauczyc ze 20 roznych rzeczy, a im dalej w las tym wiecej drzew, wiec im wiecej bedzie szukal tym wiecej sie nauczy...

na moje oko i tak z ludzmi pokroju kadu nie da sie wygrac bo to jak z ta hydra jest, jednemu utniesz leb to sie dwa nastepne pojawia, jakis czas byl spokoj teraz widac znowu sie zaczyna i chyba zawsze tak bedzie ze jak sie pojawi cos co przyciaga ludzi, jak np szybkosc, jak miodnosc, Xgl czy inne rzeczy, tacy ludzie beda tu przylazic, co z jednej strony moze i zle jest ale z drugiej strony mamy szanse jednego czy dwoch z nich nawrocic na porzadna droge, co samo w sobie bedzie juz sukcesem, bo jak to pisalo w takiej grubej ksiazce:

admin dwa razy bardziej cieszy sie z jednego nawroconego usera niz ze stada poprawnych od samego poczatku

oczywiscie to taka parafraza  :Razz: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

No to parę słów w tym temacie ode mnie.

Śmieszy mnie, że niektórzy skłonni są oceniać człowieka na podstawie etykietki. Przykładowo to co stoi przy moim nicku brzmi Veteran ale dla mnie nic nie znaczy. Nie czuję się weteranem niczego w moim życiu. Akurat tak się zdarzyło, że moja liczba postów na forum zbiegła się z tą etykietką. Niektórzy mnie nawet za to znielubili. Ale mniejsza z tym. Jestem sobą, ale nie chcę się nikomu narzucać i jeśli czuję, że gdzieś nie jestem pożądany to stamtąd wychodzę.

Umiem czytać dokumentację, umiem czytać manuale. Nie uważam się za żadnego guru ani veterana i, jak już powiedziałem, te etykietki są dla mnie śmieszne. Może nie same etykietki, ale przywiązywanie do nich dużej wagi... Wracając do tych manuali. Nie jestem żadnym developerem ani programistą a niektóre z dokumentacji brzmią jakby były pisane dla takich ludzi. Czy ja, który chcę po prostu swojego systemu używać, muszę rozumieć developerski żargon? Nie. Jak do tej pory doskonale radzę sobie bez rozumienia czym naprawdę jest gcc, binutils, glibc... Wiem, że to podstawa w systemach linuksowych ale co poza tym? Laikowi mógłbym to wyjaśnić ale ktoś bardziej doświadczony by mnie wyśmiał... Umiem używać wyszukiwarki, google, mana... Ale co z tego może wyniknąć jeśli man/dokumentacja napisane są wspomnianym żargonem? Tak naprawdę ja wcale nie chcę tego wszystkiego wiedzieć, bo nie jestem człowiekiem związanym z tym tematem. Chcę systemu używać. Jak już powiedziałem: używam systemu Gentoo i mi to wychodzi. Czasem się potykam i czasem dostaję od innych kopa za to, że nie użyję swoich  możliwości, by problem rozwiązać (czy to z lenistwa czy to z braku czasu).

Myślę, że tępić należy tych co nie wykorzystują swoich możliwości, by rozwiązać problem. Ale są ludzie, którzy tych możliwości nie mają. Czy ich należy tępić/banować/piętnować? Nie! Trochę wyrozumiałości! Nie każdy rozumie i nie każdy musi rozumieć techniczne słownictwo manuali, a niektóre są tego pełne. Nie dowartościowujcie się, bo używacie trudnego systemu...

O co mi chodzi to o umiar i wyrozumiałość. Faktycznie, ludzi którzy nie potrafią uczyć się na swoich błędach trzeba sprowadzać na ziemię. Jeśli sobie nie radzą, jeśli mierzą zbyt wysoko - to rzucić słowo o łatwiejszej drodze albo zignorować. Jeśli ktoś błądzi - pokazać mu właściwą drogę. A jeśli nią nie pójdzie mimo dobrych rad? Cóż, jego problem i pa pa.

----------

## noobah

Po 2 dniach nieobecności na forum widze 3 zamknięte na starcie wątki, a topic nr 1 to właśnie ten.

Sam jestem NOOBem ( i się nie wstydzę, bo lepiej być Gentoo noobem niż Mandrake mastah) , ale zanim zapytam to man i Szukaj przewertuję dokladnie. Szczerze mówiac też mnie często wnerwiają pytania które tu się zadaje bez zastanowaienia i często myślałem jak możnaby temu zaradzić.

Fajnym pomysłem jest dawanie + i - użytkownikom, przynajmniej będzie widac kto sobie guru nabił, a nie pomógł. Takie coś funkcjonowało na forum.gentoo.pl zanim zamknęli.

A jezeli chodzi o ludzi, którzy bezmyślnie zadają pytanie, to sposobem na nich może być ignorowanie ich postów?

[OT] Hmm...... własnie, jak już gadamy o funkcjach ulepszających nasze forum, to gdzie można zgłosić jakieś zapotrzebowanie? Wg mnie super przydatną funkcją byłoby dodanie wątku do "ulubionych", bo nie zlicze ile to razy znalazłem coś ciekawego, a póxniej nie mogłem tego odnaleźć.

Cheers

----------

## Aktyn

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> bo nie zlicze ile to razy znalazłem coś ciekawego, a póxniej nie mogłem tego odnaleźć.
> 
> 

 

Ja co ciekawsze wątki zapisuje na dysku, bez tego byłbym czasem baaardzo biedny  :Smile: 

Nie bede sie za zbytnio wypowiadał bo jestem tutaj noob, choć gentoo mam od 14 miesiecy, z tym że teraz dopiero co nieco kumam, i chce doprowadzić do tego by to był mój podstawowy jak nie jedyny system.

Jedynie co powiem, to że jednak jakiś poziom gentowiec mieć powinien, i wymagać jednak od noobów w miare rzetelnej informacji co zrobili, (o ile sie ktoś nie obrazi że sie pyta o błachostki, ale świat jest dla mnie bardzo względny, to co dla jednych jest normalną rzeczą, inni traktują jako ujmę), że coś robili w kierunku znaleziena błędu, czasem jest to błądzenie, i brak ogólnej znajomości linuksa. Ja np kompletnie nie znam sie na sieci, i szczerze powiedziawszy pomimo czytania troche na dzień dzisiejszy nie skonfiguruje proxy czy iptalbles, ze względu, jak to BeteNoire napisał język zbyt techniczny (to w końcu tylko teoria, praktyka czyni mistrza dopiero), pytanie czy ktoś zechce takiemu chłopu pomóc w razie czego, czy nie, zostawiam innym, czyli nie noobom

A moderatorom życze takich noobów z takimi problemami na przyszłość:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444469.html

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Czy ich należy tępić/banować/piętnować? Nie! Trochę wyrozumiałości! Nie każdy rozumie i nie każdy musi rozumieć techniczne słownictwo manuali, a niektóre są tego pełne. Nie dowartościowujcie się, bo używacie trudnego systemu...
> 
> 

 

nie każdy, kto jeździ raz na dwa tygodnie na wieś samochodem musi w tym celu kupować volkswagena garbusa (który jest autem kultowym, ale lubiącym się z racji wieku psuć i jesli się nie wie, gdzie przyłożyć młotek, płaci się grubą kasę w warsztacie). Czasami maluch wystarczy.

Nie jestem mechanikiem, i w czasie wyboru samochodu kierowałem się opiniami na temat jego niezawodności, trwałości, tak abym jak najmniej czasu musiał poświęcac na jazdę do warsztatu (bo sam nie potrafię nic w aucie naprawić i nie mam zamiaru się tego uczyć).

Jeśli ktoś używa gentoo, gdzie jeden pakiet może instalować się pół dnia, to jest to wybór świadomy. I osoba, która zna system na poziomie użytkownika klikającego w ikonę z pasjansem powinna wybrać sobie łatwiejszą w obsłudze dystrubucję

A jesli ktoś nie potrafi zrozumieć technicznego słownictwa manuali, to po jakiego bata zabiera się za kompilowanie systemu? Czy użyłbyś kiedyś obrabiarki numerycznej nie wiedząc nawet do czego służy i jak się nią posługiwać?

----------

## cast0r

...czegos tu nie rozumiem   :Confused:   ...dyskutujecie o dupie marynie dwie strony i nikt nie zamyka tego watku a gdy ktos pyta jak postawic serwer czy o idealne make.conf czy o jeszcze cos innego to zamykacie watek   :Shocked: 

..panowie a jesli sie ktos znajdzie kto bedzie chial opisac proces instalacji serwera czy czegokolwiek w innych watkach ,ktore sa pozamykane to co?  Zamiast zamykac watki, ktore zdaniem moderatorow sa za niskie poziomem lub wskazuja na brak samoinicjatywy ze strony pytajacego czy jeszcze z innych powodow  to poprostu nie odpowiadajcie! a watek sam umrze smiercia naturalna gdy spadnie pare stron nizej  :Wink: 

... a zamykac to ,moim zdaniem, watki  takie jak ten !!!

----------

## mirek

Popieram

----------

## wodzik

no co wy. jesli bysie olewali watki typu jak postawic serwer albo jak mam zaonstalowac gentoo to taki user mysle ze nik nie wie jak mu pomoc i olewa forum. tak wie konkretnie ze ma poszukac bo bylo/jest banalne. a co do tego watku to zaraz jakos sie inaczej robi jak mozna w luznej atoswerze pogadac o dupie maryni.  tworzy to fajny klimat na tym forum :D

----------

## Raku

 *cast0r wrote:*   

> ...czegos tu nie rozumiem    ...dyskutujecie o dupie marynie dwie strony i nikt nie zamyka tego watku
> 
> 

 

Dyskusja poniekąd dotyczy zasad funkcjonowania forum. Kilka ciekawych pomysłów tu padło (mi przypadł do gustu licznik POMÓGŁ). Rację jednak macie, że tak gadać to sobie można, a wątek tylko się rozrasta. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  a gdy ktos pyta jak postawic serwer czy o idealne make.conf czy o jeszcze cos innego to zamykacie watek  
> 
> 

 

Padł zarzut, że zamykamy ważne i potrzebne wątki. Postaram sie odpowiedzieć na niego:

Wyjaśnić należy pojęcie "postawić serwer". Godzinami można wymieniać różne serwery (od serwera czasu po zaawansowany serwer hostingowy czy cokolwiek tam sobie wymyślicie).

Wiele stron może też zająć wytłumaczenie, jak dany serwer uruchomić. Takie wiele stron zostało przez kogoś nazwane DOKUMENTACJĄ. Wiele osób stworzyło dodatkowe opisy konfiguracji poszczególnych serwerów z przykładowymi plikami konfiguracyjnymi (strony how-to, wiki, itp.). Materiały takie można znaleźć na GOOGLACH.

Skoro więc wszystkie potrzebne rzeczy do zdobycia wiedzy na temat uruchomienia danego serwera są publicznie dostępne w setkach tysięcy kopii, nie widzę powodu, aby pisać coś od podstaw jeszcze raz na tym forum. Dlatego zamykam wszelkie pytania zadane w sposób bardzo ogólny: "jak postawić serwer...". Pytanie, którym można zainteresować się na tym forum powinno brzmieć raczej: "Dlaczego serwer nie działa prawidłowo, mimo że skonfigurowałem go wg mnie poprawnie (poniżej odpowiednie listingi z konfiguracji)". Nie muszę chyba dodawać, że serwer musi działać z gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> ..panowie a jesli sie ktos znajdzie kto bedzie chial opisac proces instalacji serwera czy czegokolwiek w innych watkach ,ktore sa pozamykane to co? 
> 
> 

 

to może zamieścić nowy wątek i zgłosić go do działu how-to.  Nikt nie będzie zamykał takich wątków. Może dodatkowo opublikować swoją pracę na gentoo-wiki.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Zamiast zamykac watki, ktore zdaniem moderatorow sa za niskie poziomem lub wskazuja na brak samoinicjatywy ze strony pytajacego czy jeszcze z innych powodow  to poprostu nie odpowiadajcie! a watek sam umrze smiercia naturalna gdy spadnie pare stron nizej 
> 
> 

 

po to są moderatorzy, aby forum nie przekształciło się w swoistego rodzaju hyde-park.

 *Quote:*   

> ... a zamykac to ,moim zdaniem, watki  takie jak ten !!!

 

jeśli dyskusja będzie rozwijać się w kierunku narzekania i niczego poza tym, niewątpliwie zostanie zakończona.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Quote:*   

> Takie wiele stron zostało przez kogoś nazwane DOKUMENTACJĄ. Wiele osób stworzyło dodatkowe opisy konfiguracji poszczególnych serwerów z przykładowymi plikami konfiguracyjnymi (strony how-to, wiki, itp.). Materiały takie można znaleźć na GOOGLACH. 

 

Tak podchodząc do sprawy forum przestaje mieć sens. Tak na prawdę rozwiązanie 99,99% problemów jest gdzieś w dokumentacji. Jak nie w dokumentacji danego programu, to w dokumentacji środowiska, lub serwera np X a nawet w dokumentacji jakiejś małej biblioteki. Jak ja np wiem gdzie to jest toco? Mam napisać "przeczytaj handbook'a"!? Ludzie pomyślcie trochę. Przeciez nawet jak ktoś kto ma taki problem przeczyta właściwą dokumentację to niekoniecznie coś Mu to powie. IMHO forum jest po to zeby sobie pomagać a nie pokazywać kto tu jest od kogo mądrzejszy i o ile.

----------

## Raku

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Takie wiele stron zostało przez kogoś nazwane DOKUMENTACJĄ. Wiele osób stworzyło dodatkowe opisy konfiguracji poszczególnych serwerów z przykładowymi plikami konfiguracyjnymi (strony how-to, wiki, itp.). Materiały takie można znaleźć na GOOGLACH.  
> 
> Tak podchodząc do sprawy forum przestaje mieć sens. Tak na prawdę rozwiązanie 99,99% problemów jest gdzieś w dokumentacji. Jak nie w dokumentacji danego programu, to w dokumentacji środowiska, lub serwera np X a nawet w dokumentacji jakiejś małej biblioteki. Jak ja np wiem gdzie to jest toco? Mam napisać "przeczytaj handbook'a"!? Ludzie pomyślcie trochę. Przeciez nawet jak ktoś kto ma taki problem przeczyta właściwą dokumentację to niekoniecznie coś Mu to powie. IMHO forum jest po to zeby sobie pomagać a nie pokazywać kto tu jest od kogo mądrzejszy i o ile.

 

czy widzisz różnice w pytaniach: "Napiszcie mi krok po kroku jak zainstalować serwer xxx" od "Zainstalowałem serwer xxx i pojawia się problem w czasie jego konfiguracji. Błąd jest taki a taki, nie mogę znaleźć co on oznacza. Pomożecie wyjaśnić problem?"

W pierwszym przypadku odpowiedź sprowadza się do PRZEPISANIA instrukcji instalacji, w drugim, jedynie do wskazania błędu i sugestii, jak go naprawić.

Masz rację, forum jest po to, aby pomagać w rozwiązywaniu problemów napotkanych w czasie użytkowania systemu gentoo.

Nie powinno być jednak wykorzystywane jako helpdesk czy support techniczny do kompleksowej obsługi klienta.

Pomóc w rozwiązaniu problemu to jedno, a zrobić coś za kogoś od A do Z to co innego.

Jak byś odpowiedział na posta z treścią: "Jak zainstalować gentoo?"

Albo rzuć okiem na ten wątek. Czy prowadzenie za rączkę jest twoim zdaniem dobrym rozwiązaniem? hellboy68 to dawny devek, a jeszcze wcześniejszy fotografik12. Poczytaj historię radosnej twórczości na tym forum tych trzech wcieleń.

----------

## canis_lupus

Przegęcia wszędzie się zdarzają...

----------

## cast0r

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *cast0r wrote:*   ...czegos tu nie rozumiem    ...dyskutujecie o dupie marynie dwie strony i nikt nie zamyka tego watku
> 
>  
> 
> Dyskusja poniekąd dotyczy zasad funkcjonowania forum. Kilka ciekawych pomysłów tu padło (mi przypadł do gustu licznik POMÓGŁ). Rację jednak macie, że tak gadać to sobie można, a wątek tylko się rozrasta. 
> ...

 

czepiles sie tego serwera a mi chodzilo ogolnie ze za szybko zamykacie watki!  Innym wyjsciem jest zwrocenie uwagi pytajacemu ze sa zrodla gdzie moze znalezc inforamcjie na temat ktory go dreczy oraz zostawienie watka dalej otwartego.

Czy nie cieszy czlowieka fakt ze programista zostawil kod otwarty dla spolecznosci?  ...wiec jak ma isc w parze open source i zamykniete watki  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

gdyby wątki które zwykle są blokowane pozostawały otwarte to było by to prawie przyzwolenie na wątki bardzo wątpliwej jakości, gdy wątek jest zablokowany (zwykle napisane jest przez moda uzasadnienie) to od razu widać czego się w przyszłości wystrzegać, jak już wspomniałem nie jest to wszystko takie proste jak się by mogło wydawać.

----------

## Petherson

Bardzo podobal mi sie pomysl z watkiem typu [SOLVED] gdzie mozna by bylo dodawac linki do wszystkich rozwiazanych problemow. Wyszukiwarka na tym forum jest bardzo niewygodna i niedokladna (jak dla mnie) wiec wole szukac sobie rozwiazan przez google na tym forum niz przez nia. Moze by faktycznie utworzyc taki watek, mysle ze by sie cos takiego przydalo, w szczegolnosci dla osob, ktore nie potrafia same sobie wyszukiwac pomocy w internecie.

Pomysl z licznikiem "pomogl"jest tez niezly, ale tak naprawde sluzyl by tylko do podnoszenia prestizu odpowiadajacych, bo innego zastosowania nie widze. Zreszta kto pomaga i kto wie jak radzic sobie z problemami widac golym okiem po odpowiedziach na forum. A chyba nie chodzi w tym wszystkim jaka kto ma punktacje w rankingu pomagajacych. 

Prostym przyklad :

...jakim poleceniem wyswietle ukryte pliki ?....

<zenek> man ls

<gienek> ls -a

No i teraz autor watku glosuje oczywiscie na gienka, ktory przyczynil sie do kontynuacji bezmozgowej postawy pytajacego. Natomiast zenek, ktory pomogl wlasciwie w lepszy sposob udzielajac odpowiedzi-wskazowki zamiast ostatecznego rozwiazania zostanie pokrzywdzony.

Wiec moim zdaniem "pomogl" przyczynial by sie do tego zeby odpowiadac w "debilny" sposob, a wiec do obnizenia poziomu na forum.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Raku wrote:*   

> A jesli ktoś nie potrafi zrozumieć technicznego słownictwa manuali, to po jakiego bata zabiera się za kompilowanie systemu? Czy użyłbyś kiedyś obrabiarki numerycznej nie wiedząc nawet do czego służy i jak się nią posługiwać?

 

Twoje porównania są mało trafne. Nie muszę znać zasady działania silnika elektrycznego żeby używać wiertarki, nie muszę wiedzieć z czego składa się samochód żeby nim jeździć.

Dla kogo pisane są manuale? Dla innych deweloperów czy normalnych użytkowników? 

Naprawdę chcesz zrobić "elitę" z userów pewnych narzędzi? To tak jakbyś chciał używanie aut zarezerwować tylko dla mechaników... To śmieszne. Tak śmieszne jak język i sposób napisania niektórych manuali.

----------

## psycepa

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Twoje porównania są mało trafne. Nie muszę znać zasady działania silnika elektrycznego żeby używać wiertarki, 

 

z jednej strony masz racje, ale z drugiej musisz znac zasade dzialania silnika elektrycznego zeby ta wiertarke zlozyc i dopiero potem uzywac  :Wink: 

taka dygresja  :Razz: 

a tak jeszcze mnie jedna mysl naszla w zwiazku z okresleniem tego czy ktos jest n00b czy nie  :Wink: 

definicja: uzytkownik linuxa przestaje byc n00bem kiedy potrafi poslugiwac sie vimem bez robienia sobie krzywdy  :Twisted Evil: 

definicja powstala pod wplywem hasla: slowo 'vim' pochodzi ze staroindianskiego i w prostym przekladzie znaczy 'jak sie stad k**** wydostac'  :Twisted Evil: 

btw. BeteNoire, od dluzszego czasu zastanawiam sie o co biega z tym twoim avatarkiem  :Razz:  ?

----------

## qermit

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Twoje porównania są mało trafne. Nie muszę znać zasady działania silnika elektrycznego żeby używać wiertarki

  ale trzeba wiedzieć do czego służą wszystkie przełączniki, jak wymienić wiertło, jakiego wiertła użyć, jak wiercić (szególnie tymi bardziej ascetycznymi). No i należy znać podstawowe zasady BHP *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> nie muszę wiedzieć z czego składa się samochód żeby nim jeździć.

 Nie obraź się, ale to jest raczej pogląd laika. oczywiście nie trzeba wieddzieć jak dokładnie działa silnik. Ale nalej benzynę do dizla, albo olej do zbiornika na płyn do chłodnicy   :Laughing: 

od raku: ORT !!!

----------

## BeteNoire

qermit, pewne podstawowe zasady używania narzędzi rozumie się intuicyjnie. Czego nie można powiedzieć o niektórych manualach, bo są tak zawile napisane. Nigdy w życiu nie czytałem "mana" obsługi młotka, wiertarki, kątówki, telewizora, lodówki, kuchenki gazowej czy elektrycznej itp itd.. można wymieniać i wymieniać... a jednak ich używam. Dlatego proszę, nie porównujcie już systemu operacyjnego do domowych czy nie-domowych urządzeń, bo dążycie tym do nikąd. System operacyjny jest dla ludzi i many powinny być pisane tak, by noob mógł je zrozumieć. 

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> btw. BeteNoire, od dluzszego czasu zastanawiam sie o co biega z tym twoim avatarkiem  ?

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O_RLY

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   A jesli ktoś nie potrafi zrozumieć technicznego słownictwa manuali, to po jakiego bata zabiera się za kompilowanie systemu? Czy użyłbyś kiedyś obrabiarki numerycznej nie wiedząc nawet do czego służy i jak się nią posługiwać? 
> 
> Twoje porównania są mało trafne. Nie muszę znać zasady działania silnika elektrycznego żeby używać wiertarki, nie muszę wiedzieć z czego składa się samochód żeby nim jeździć.
> 
> 

 

i nie musisz być programistą, aby kompilować programy. Ale musisz wiedzieć, do czego służy rzecz, której używasz i jak się ją obsługuje. Musisz wiedzieć, że wiertłem do drewna nie zrobisz dziury w żelbetonowej ścianie oraz musisz wiedzieć, że z trzeciego biegu raczej ciężko ci będzie ruszyć, a jeszcze trudniej pojechać do tyłu... Jednym słowem - musisz posiadać ELEMENTARNĄ wiedzę w zakresie obsługi przedmiotu, którym się posługujesz.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dla kogo pisane są manuale? Dla innych deweloperów czy normalnych użytkowników? 
> 
> 

 

dla normalnych użytkowników chyba. Manual to instrukcja obsugi. Kupując dowolne urządzenie powinieneś się zapoznać z jego instrukcją obsługi, bo w razie awarii tego urządzenia, twoja reklamacja może zostać nieuwzględniona z powodu błędnego posługiwania się danym przedmiotem.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Naprawdę chcesz zrobić "elitę" z userów pewnych narzędzi? To tak jakbyś chciał używanie aut zarezerwować tylko dla mechaników... To śmieszne. Tak śmieszne jak język i sposób napisania niektórych manuali.

 

oprócz manuali istnieją tzw. how-to, faq, strony wiki. Tam naprawdę jest w sposób łopatologiczny wyjaśniona większość problemów, jakie może użytkownk napotkać w czasie INSTALACJI danego programu. Jesli ktoś nie rozumie, jak zainstalować serwer czegoś tam, bo instrukcja jest napisana zbyt trudnym językiem, to może niech sobie da spokój z samodzielną instalacją? Ja nie bawię się w montaż zamka centralnego w moim samochodzie, ani lutowaniem watchdogów automatycznie resetujących serwery w chwili ich powieszenia się. I do tego i do tego mam gotowe instrukcje, schematy. Ale to nie moja działka, nie mam zamiaru zdobywać wiedzy w tym kierunku, więc jeśli będę miał ochotę coś takiego zrobić, to poproszę fachowca o pomoc (odpłatną).

 *cast0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> czepiles sie tego serwera a mi chodzilo ogolnie ze za szybko zamykacie watki!  Innym wyjsciem jest zwrocenie uwagi pytajacemu ze sa zrodla gdzie moze znalezc inforamcjie na temat ktory go dreczy oraz zostawienie watka dalej otwartego.
> 
> Czy nie cieszy czlowieka fakt ze programista zostawil kod otwarty dla spolecznosci?  ...wiec jak ma isc w parze open source i zamykniete watki 

 

ale skoro problem, który porusza ktoś na forum jest już rozwiązany i udokumentowany to po co jeszcze raz o nim dyskutować?

Czytałęś kiedyś Jak należy zadawać pytania?

http://rtfm.bsdzine.org/#precyzja

http://rtfm.bsdzine.org/#cel

http://rtfm.bsdzine.org/#precyzja1

http://rtfm.bsdzine.org/#praca_domowa

http://rtfm.bsdzine.org/#nie_pytaj

http://rtfm.bsdzine.org/#przyklady

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Co do dokumentacji to się zgodzę. Wiele manów, howto, itp. nie jest przyjazna dla nowicjuszy. Prosty (hipotetyczny) przykład z indeksu flag USE: 

```
xyz   support for xyz
```

No, rzeczywiście... w życiu bym się nie domyślił...  :Confused: 

Pół biedy jak zamiast "xyz" jest np.: dvd czy cd - wyrażenia dość popularne, które większość ludzi rozumie. Gorzej jak mamy tam coś czego wygooglanie zajmuje kilka godzin, a jak już się uda to tekst jest tak zrozumiały, że człowiek ma ochotę się pochlastać tępą łyżką.

Czy nie lepiej dać od razu jakiegoś wyjaśnienia? Choćby jedno głupie zdanie. Albo jakiegoś linka? Tylko do tekstu napisanego ludzkim językiem, a nie takiego, że do jego zrozumienia potrzeba kolejnych 100 manów?

Moim zdaniem dokumentacja Gentoo, podejmuje wyzwanie wyjaśnienia skomplikowanych rzeczy w sposób prosty - prowadząc niemal użytkowników za rączki, jednak i tu zdarzają się kwiatki, jak z opisami flag USE. Ale to kropla w morzu...  :Sad: 

Nie można wymagać od użytkownika, żeby posiadał wiedzę informatyczną. System ma być zarówno dla pana Kazia, który n lat temu skończył jedynie podstawówkę (ale ma chęci i odrobinę pomyślunku) jak i (a nie tylko, jak myśli wielu pisarzy dokumentacji) dla zaawansowanego programisty

----------

## Raku

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Nie można wymagać od użytkownika, żeby posiadał wiedzę informatyczną. System ma być zarówno dla pana Kazia, który n lat temu skończył jedynie podstawówkę (ale ma chęci i odrobinę pomyślunku) jak i (a nie tylko, jak myśli wielu pisarzy dokumentacji) dla zaawansowanego programisty

 

no nie zgadzam się z tobą. Gdyby tak było, to niepotrzebny byłby zawód informatyka (administratora takiego na przykład), bo każdy sam mógłby sobie te wszystkie serwery poinstalować, pokonfigurować. Wiedza informatyczna, to póki co wiedza specjalistyczna. Zainstalować pasjansa, grę czy przeglądarkę - to jest wiedza dla użytkownika. Ale skonfigurować system z pominięciem wszelkich "ułatwiaczy" w postaci kreatorów czy programów pomocniczych - to nie jest zajęcie dla Kowalskiego, ale dla administratora właśnie. I jeśli Kowalski nie chce sam zdobyć potrzebnej wiedzy, niech nie liczy na to, że ktoś mu ją wyłoży na tacy, bo wiedza, czas, nauka - to wszystko kosztuje.

Człowiek bez podstawowej przynajmniej wiedzy informatycznej  nie musi instalować gentoo, podobnie jak nie musi instalować niszowych systemów uniksowych (hp-ux, aix, Solaris nawet, itp), beosa czy windowsa 2k3 na desktopie służącym do gier i internetu. 

Przecież oprócz gentoo istneije szerego łatwiejszych w instalacji i obsłudze dystrybucji (począwszy od mandrivy przez fedorę i inne). 

Na pytanie, dlaczego właśnie gentoo, pada zwykle odpowiedź - bo się mogę tu dużo nauczyć. Czy tak wygląda waszym zdaniem nauka? na pytaniach typu: jak wylistować katalogi, jak zainstalować to lub tamto? Jeśli ktoś nie ptorafi sobie poradzić SAMODZIELNIE z podstawami, niech nie porywa się na coś co go przerasta.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Raku, rozumiem o co Ci chodzi i zgadzam się z tym, że od stawiania serwerów są administratorzy - tak powinno być. Jednak chodziło mi bardziej o dokumentację programów "domowych".

Może moje podejście do tej sprawy wynika z tego, że w przeciwieństwie do większości osób uważam, że Gentoo dobrze nadaje się na pierwszą dystrybucję.   :Wink: 

----------

## ilny

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Może moje podejście do tej sprawy wynika z tego, że w przeciwieństwie do większości osób uważam, że Gentoo dobrze nadaje się na pierwszą dystrybucję.

  Ja mam podobny pogląd, może nie na pierwszą (przydałaby się znajomosc podstawowych polecen, reczna kompilacja kernela) ale początkujący powinien sobie poradzić   :Wink:  Ja "żałuje", że tak poźno odkrylem Gentoo ale jak to mowia lepiej pozno niz wcale   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## yonami

Witam

Ja napisze cos jako tzw. nowy uzytkownik Gentoo. 

Wybralem Gentoo pol roku temu, poniewaz uwazam to distro za najlepsze dla mnie. Wolalem sie uczyc niz meczyc z syfem i natlokiem w innych distrach. Podoba mi sie ze mam to co chce, a czego nie - nie. 

Aplikacje dostosowane do uzytkownika - albo chce obsluge czegos albo nie. Tyle kodekow ile chce, tyle pluginow ile chce, tyle dodatkow ile chce i wkoncu porzadek w Menu - mam w menu moze 20 pozycji (zamiast domyslnie w innych distrach 100). 

Wiem gdzie co jest, a jak nie wiem to zawsze znajde tam gdzie uwazam, ze byc powinno. Uruchamiam przy strarcie wszystko co zainstaluje, bo instaluje tylko co potrzebuje. 

Warto bylo sie uczyc, bo jest to naprawde niebywale distro, ktore samo zacheca do grzebania, pisania skryptow systemowych itp.

Kompilacja trwa, ale daje swoje efekty. Jezeli nie jest to szybkosc, to jednak jakosc. Przy VLC przykladowo kompilowac mozna wybrane kodeki poprzez dopisanie odpowiednich flag. Inne niepotrzebne sie nie wkompilowuja. 

Pieknym efektem takiej budowy jest brak oprogramowania  :Very Happy:  Instalujac Gnome, instalujesz co chcesz, a czasem zapominajc o czyms wywala podczas pracy ze nie mozna czegos otworzyc  :Very Happy: 

No to tyle - prosto ale dopiero wstalem  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Aktyn

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> qermit, pewne podstawowe zasady używania narzędzi rozumie się intuicyjnie. Czego nie można powiedzieć o niektórych manualach, bo są tak zawile napisane. Nigdy w życiu nie czytałem "mana" obsługi młotka, wiertarki, kątówki, telewizora, lodówki, kuchenki gazowej czy elektrycznej itp itd.. można wymieniać i wymieniać... a jednak ich używam. Dlatego proszę, nie porównujcie już systemu operacyjnego do domowych czy nie-domowych urządzeń, bo dążycie tym do nikąd. System operacyjny jest dla ludzi i many powinny być pisane tak, by noob mógł je zrozumieć. 
> 
>  *psycepa wrote:*   btw. BeteNoire, od dluzszego czasu zastanawiam sie o co biega z tym twoim avatarkiem  ? 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O_RLY

 

Częsciowo się z tobą zgodze, język czasami jest bardzo techniczny, ja np z man chmod nigdy nie nauczyłem się zmieniać praw. Zawsze była jakaś zła składnia, chociaż logiczna i zgodna z opsem. Ale to powiedzmy ja tak mam.

Natomiast podzielam jednak też pogląd moderatorów, bo fakt że nie trzeba wiedzieć jak wiertarka pracuje by wiercić. Ale żeby ją zbudować z poszczególnych elementów trzeba troche większej wiedzy. Ja zainstalowałem sobie na próbe FreeBSD, instalatorem zrobiłem miejsce na dysku, wybrałem pakiety i sruuuu.. Instalator wrzucił na dysk, wrzucił kernela, bootloadera to miałem z gentoo wiec tylko dopisałem co trzeba. I wszystko działało. No a jakbym chciał skonfigurować np takiego kernela, to byłby może lekki problem, chyba że byłby jakiś doc.

Trzeba mieć jakiś podstawy żeby tego kernela poskładać, tak jak trzeba mieć podstawy do poskładania gentoo, ale tutaj z pomocą idzie handbook i dokumentacjia. Według mnie ta granica jest bardzo płynna, bo intuicja to też nie jest taka jednoznaczna sprawa. Człowiek po szkoleniu w danej dziedzinie intuicyjnie zrobi inne rzeczy niż taki co tego szkolenia nie miał.

----------

## akroplas

To ja dozuce moje sposoby na nauczenie sie elementarnych podstaw linuxa. Wydałem na to 10 zł. A ksiazka, ktora za te pieniadze zakupilem byla nieoceniona pomoca. "Linux. Leksykon kieszonkowy" wydawnictwa O'REILLY (tlumaczone i wydana w polsce przez HELIONa). Autor poprostu wie czego chce poczatkujacy uzytkownik. Siegam do niej zawsze jak czuje ze popelnilem jakis elementarny blad. Na poczatku zawsze pomagala, dopoki moja wiedza i problemy nie wykraczaly poza jej ramy. A ile pytan widze na forach, ktorych rozwiazanie znajduje sie w tym leksykonie.

 Jezeli ktos pisze instrukcje obslugi pralki dla uzytkownika koncowego to ta instrukcja zawiera to co moze, czego nie moze , itd. jej uzytkownik. Oprocz tego producent wydaje instrukcje serwisowania, naprawy pralki. ogranizuje kursy. 

No i man'y sa raczej tymi instrukcjami serwisowymi. Nie wymagajmy od nich slownictwa dla laikow. Zakladaja one ze jezeli starmy sie wykonac cos skomplikowanego to wszsytkie poprzednie etapy wykonalismy i sobie z nimi poradzilismy. A jezeli ktos otrzymal gotowa odpowiedz na forum(i co wazne. NIE ROZUMIE TEJ ODPOWIEDZI, ale ja wklepal) to tak samo jak z nauka fizyki w liceum - trzeba wiedziec o co chodzi na poczatku, bo w przeciwnym wypadku nie ma mozliwosci zeby zrozumiec reszte coraz trudnijszego materialu. No i przeciez serwisant pralek nie zada na forum pytanie typu "A co to jest ten czerwony kabelek?" A na forach informatycznych(mozna tak to nazwac?) takie pytania sie zdarzaja

----------

## Aktyn

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> .No i man'y sa raczej tymi instrukcjami serwisowymi.

 

Co ty piszesz, many sa dla UŻYTKOWNIKÓW, instrukcje serwisowowe to wtedy kiedy program zawodzi, czyli źródła i bebechy programu.

pisząc chmod w konsoli, używam tego czegoś. Root to też uzytkownik. Co innego konfiguracja (np domyślny shell), tutaj serwisant mile widziany, (root)

man mplayer?

Chociaż ja będe bronił swojej teorii względności, granica jest płynna, ktoś nie musi umieć instalować mplayera żeby go używać, a wszystko i tak jest w dokumentacji. Ale już nie w manie

----------

## akroplas

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Co ty piszesz, many sa dla UŻYTKOWNIKÓW, instrukcje serwisowowe to wtedy kiedy program zawodzi, czyli źródła i bebechy programu. 

 

Dobra przesadzilem. Ale glownie chcialem napisac, ze wymaganie od man'a zwyklego jezyka to jak wymaganie od instrukcji dla serwisanta tegze takiego jezyka. ... dobra: ze nie przesadzilem "troche" tylko "troche wiecej niz troche"... Za bardzo chcialem argumentowac i takie kosmosy wyszly. sorki.

EDIT:::

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Root to też uzytkownik

 

Serwisant to tez czlowiekLast edited by akroplas on Sun Mar 19, 2006 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poe

zadam moze takie idiotyczne pytanie:

Co wy cholera chcecie tym watkiem dowiesc? bo ja juz sie calkiem zgubilem, bo wątki sie tu rozne zaczely przeplatac.........

----------

## akroplas

@Poe: to taki jedyny temat [OT] bardziej popularny.. chcemy pogadac? Popisac troche bzdur(to odnosinie do mnie). 

Taki troche integracyjny watek  :Razz: 

----------

## psycepa

a ja i tak bede twierdzil ze kazdy srednio inteligentny czlowiek doczyta z mana to co mu jest potrzebne

sorry wielkie ale man chmod czy man mplayer ktore podajecie za przyklady... prosze powiedzcie mi bo ja nie moge znalezc NICZEGO czego bym z tego nie zrozumial, wzglednie nie zajarzyl po przetestowaniu

jestem stanowczo przeciwko systuacji gdzie podaje sie instukcje w formie 'dla debili' bo to nie dosc ze jest uwlaczajace to jeszcze niesie za soba niepozadane skutki w postaci postow 'powiedz mi krok po kroku jak cos zrobic' bo indywidua typu kadu czy fotografika nie potrafia zrozumiec prostej instrukcji

jezeli ktos sie decyduje na linuxa, a zwlaszcza na gentoo, jak to juz zostalo niejednokrotnie powiedziane, powinien miec swiadomosc _masy_ tekstu ktora _musi_ przeczytac oraz tego ze nikt za niego nic nie zrobi, 

postac manuali niejako gwarantuje ze kazdy polanalfabeta ktory czyta a nie moze zrozumiec sie podda i wroci do windowsa, a kazdy normalny czlowiek bedzie czytal i kombinowal dopokie nie zrozumie,

niektorzy po prostu sa za tepi na pewne rzeczy i niewazne czy to linux czy windows i tak sobie nie poradza i tak, i szkoda na takich ludzi marnowac czasu i energii,

jesli np ktos ma _mozliwosc_ zainstalowania gentoo, nie oznacza to wcale ze musi to zrobic ani tym bardziej ze to zrobi, bo do tego trzeba konkretnej wiedzy i umiejetnosci

tak samo jak kazdy uzytkownik winXP ma mozliwosc postawienia takiego np IISa, nie kazdy musi i nie kazdy umie to zrobic, i jesli nie stac go na odrobine wysilku ktory ci, ktorzy juz cos tam wiedza i w miare sie obracaja w danym temacie tez musieli wlozyc w nauke, no to sory, albo albo, 

i moim skromnym zdaniem powinno sie bezlitosnie tepic wszelkie oznaki ignorancji i olewactwa ktore pojawiaja sie na forum, tak wiec zamykanie niektorych topiców uważam za jak najbardziej zasadne

ktos stwierdzil: system jest po to zeby go uzywac... prawda, wiec wybierz taki ktory bedziesz mogl uzywac bez potrzeby grzebania w manach i nie wiadomo gdzie jeszcze skoro to taka tragedia

to jest wolny wybor, nikt nikogo nie zmusza zeby tkwil w bebechach gentoo z nosem w manie probojac zmienic uprawnienia do plikow

ktos sie skarzy ze many sa napisane zbyt technicznie... a co my jestesmy na historii ? taki sposob przedstawiania informacji o programach pojawil sie zanim jeszcze wiekszosc z nas dowiedziala sie co to mikroprocesor, i pewnie juz trzecie pokolenie z niego korzysta

z manuali korzystam od jakichs 9 lat, i moze na poczatku musialem niektore rzeczy czytac po dwa trzy razy albo testowac zeby sie dowiedziec jak to naprawde dziala, to jednak wiem ze da sie z tego wyczytac to co ci potrzebne, a jak sie nie podoba to zawsze zostaje wam Centrum Pomocy Microsoft Windows

pax

----------

## ilny

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  a jak sie nie podoba to zawsze zostaje wam Centrum Pomocy Microsoft Windows

 

taaa tutaj dobrze trafileś   :Wink:  najbardziej mi się podoba windowsowe F1 i np. nie działa myszka :

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Czy myszka jest podłączona do komputera [tak] <-- brak pomocy, sprawdź jeszcze raz lub kup nową myszkę [nie] podłącz myszkę, kupileś wogóle mysz :> 
> 
> 2. Brak pomocy w tej kategori kliknij cofnij by powrócić do menu   

 

Oczywiście wszystko z przymrużeniem oka ale tak to mniej więcej wygląda więc nie narzekajmy już na manuale bo informacje tam zawarte może czasami "niezrozumiałe" dla wszystkich ale są w więkoszści przypadków poparte przykładami itp. itd. i można się wiele nauczyć ale potrzebne są chęci i troche wytrwałości  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam   :Razz: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Dla kogo pisane są manuale? Dla innych deweloperów czy normalnych użytkowników? 
> ...

 

Fakt, że manuale często mają dziwny jezyk, a do tego czasem ta "dziwność" występuje w języku obcym co dodaje kolejny stopień trudności... z drugiej strony nie można przesadzać bo dojdziemy do napisu na opakowaniu orzeszków "UWAGA! Zawiera orzeszki!"

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> z indeksu flag USE: 
> 
> ```
> xyz   support for xyz
> ```
> ...

 

Tutaj absolutnie się zgodzę. Ostatnio dłubałem trochę we flagach i znalazłem kilka(naście) takich kwiatków. Jeszcze lepsze są takie jak

```
xyz   support for xyz (like zyx but different)
```

Po prostu mistrzostwo świata....

Od siebie powiem, że jak czytam niektóre starsze posty, które pisałem to teraz mi się śmiać chce. Z drugiej strony wtedy zupełnie nie wiedziałem jak "zadać" pytanie wyszukiwarce, gdzie szukać czy nawet czego szukać...

Nie ukrywam, że zbriór [SOLVED] byłby przydatny.

----------

## Poe

Chyba z mojej strony bedzie EOT.

Chciecie nowych działów?

Nie. To nie ma sensu, rozbije tylko forum, zrobi sie smietnik i burdel, a odpowiedzi ktore by sie tam zawieraly to w wiekszosci przypadkow byly by to przekopiowane wypowiedzi z manow/handbookow/docow/for bądz podane linki do w/w.

Punktowanie userów, ktorzy pomagają?

Nie. Jeżeli ktoś potrafi pomóc, chce pomóc, to zrobi to bez tego. a jezeli takie cos zostanie wprowadzone, bedzie mnostwo odpowiedzi "na siłę, bo a nuż dostanę punkcik", przez co zwiekszy sie rzeczony burdel IMO

Many niezrozumiale?

To nie objeżdzac nas! w 95% obsluga programu X jest taka sama badz niemal identyczna na wszystkich distrach i many oraz wszelkie FAQsy itp. są ogolne, a nie tylko dla Gentoo. Skoro nie rozumiecie jak poslzyc sie danym programem, czemu nie zwrocicie sie do devow/fora programu X czy spolecznosci tamtejszej by wam wytlumaczyli, badz napisali lepsza dokumentacje (choc uwaga! zawiera orzeszki podobalo mi sie jako stwierdzenie pare postow wyzej).

zostalo 5%. w sporej ilosci wszelkie many i handbooki gentoowskie są zrozumiale i proste. jasne, zdarzaja sie kawiatki, ale i tak jest niezle.

n00b?

owszem, gentoo edukacyjne, ale zbye go uzywac, jednak trzeba wiedziec mniej wiecej co i jak. dlatego nie mozna miec pobłazliwosci i cierpliwosci dla userow, ktorzy zadaja banalne pytania, a czuc na 10km ze nie zajrzeli nigdzie by poszukac odpowiedzi, ktora jest na wierzchu, tylko od razu zakladają "a, nie dziala mi, wkleje im errora (choc i to jest czesto zapominane) i mi podadza gotowa komende do wklepania".

Jezeli widac, ze czlowiek cos niecos kojarzy i rozumie i faktycznie probowal juz cos zrobic, ale dalej mu nie wychodzi, mozna miec wiecej cierpliwosci i pobłazania i napewno takim userom chetniej bedzie sie pomagac. 

Mam nadzieje ze wszystko jasne

pozdrawiam

Poe

----------

## Yatmai

Też dorzuce 3 grosze  :Wink:  Tak się składa, że zanim dorwałem Gentoo, miałem wcześniej kilka innych dystrybucji. Myślę teraz o Fedorze, którą wspominam dosyć dobrze. Było to wydanie 2 i 3. Niedawno ukazało się wydanie 5, więc uznałem, że warto by było zajżeć, co się zmieniło i tego strasznie teraz żałuje. Fredzia nigdy nie była trudnym linuksem, miała prosty, choć nie przesadnie instalator i szereg graficznych konfiguratorów, też ładnych, choć mniej upierdliwych niż Mandriva. Dlatego właśnie polecałem Fedorę wielu znajomym na start. Na linuchu siedze już czwarty rok, przerobiłem już trochę dystrybucji (od Mandrake'a po Gentoo :] ), rozumiem także upraszczanie niektórych procesów, ale instalator wsadzony w Fedore Core 5 woła o pomste do nieba. Wszystko tak poupraszczane, że miałem znaaacznie większe problemy z instalacją niż w przypadku Gentoo czy Debiana w wersji netinstall. 

To jest właśnie efekt kompromisów i ustępstw dla lenistwa i głupoty społeczeństwa. I szczerze nie chciałbym, by coś podobnego miało miejsce tu, na forum, czy co gorsza w samym Gentoo. Prawda jest taka, że userzy Linuksa są już sami w sobie grupą wybrańców, a Gentoo elitarną dystrybucją, dla tych, którzy znajdą trochę oleju w głowie by pomyśleć i chwilę czasy, by wszystko ręcznie dopieścić. Chciałbym by tak zostało, by Gentoo firmowało tych, którzy naprawde coś wiedzą, bo klikać każdy może po instalatorze, a nie ubliżając nikomu, wszyscy wiemy jaką reputacje ma Mandriva i co można sądzić o jej userach =]

Strzeszczając to w jedno zdanie, jestem za tym, by zaostrzyć rygor; pomagać newbie, gdy tylko wykażą odrobinę własnego zaangażowania, ale bezlitośnie tępić lenistwo.

(wybaczcie, troche sie wkurzyłem na tą nową Fedore  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## arach

cat << EOF

 *rane wrote:*   

>  *akroplas wrote:*   A ja zapytam sie... Kiedy newbie przestaje byc newbie  ? 
> 
> Kiedy przeczyta http://gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/ ze zrozumieniem oraz nauczy sie sam rozwiazywac swoje problemy, bez proszenia o pomoc na forum/irc-u/ulicy/szkole/kościele

 

To ja się tak po cichu i trochę schodząc z tematu przyznam że nigdy nie przeczytałem handbooka  :Wink:  Z drugiej strony nigdy nie czułem takiej potrzeby, jak zaczynałem to jeszcze pomagano ludziom z głupimi pytaniami na irc a teraz to już najczęściej pomocy nie potrzebuję.

A co do newbie mających na forum po pareset postów to powiem tylko jedno: postcount++ sie szerzy niemiłosiernie...

ps. Gdyby ktoś pytał to jak ja zaczynałem to Rane jeszcze nie nie wpisał /join #gentoo.pl (na ircnecie), ktoś jeszcze pamięta te czasy? Wtedy polska dokumentacja praktycznie nie istniała, wciąż używano xfree86 i kernela 2.4 z oss zamiast alsy a najnowsze gentoo miało numerek 2004.0 i nawet nie myślano o instalatorze.  :Smile: 

No, i to by było na tyle mojego pisanego o 2 w nocy postu  :Smile: 

EOF

----------

## arsen

Sentymentnie i oftopicowo się zrobiło  :Smile: 

Heh, ja trochę wykroczę dalej, zaczynałem gentoo 1.3 jakieś tam rc, hardcor ma wrotkach  :Smile: , i dalej nie mam nic w sumie przeciwko instalatorowi jeśli tylko komuś się przyda, pod warunkiem że będzię działał.

----------

## Raku

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  i dalej nie mam nic w sumie przeciwko instalatorowi jeśli tylko komuś się przyda, pod warunkiem że będzię działał.

 

ja w sumie też nie mam nic przeciwko, ale nadal będę zwolennikiem zamykania tematów z pytaniami o podstawę obsługi linuksa   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Poe

 *Raku wrote:*   

> [..] nadal będę zwolennikiem zamykania tematów z pytaniami o podstawę obsługi linuksa  

 

i bdb...  :Smile: 

co do instalatora jestem ciut innego zdania  :Wink: 

@arach, również zaczynalem od 2004.0 bez polskiego hanbooka  :Smile: 

----------

